# Psuedotropheus???



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

What is this little guy? LFS said it was a Saulosi...but where is the blue???


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks more like a young Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) to me.
Do not take that as an Id it is too young to be sure I think.
Pretty sure it is no Pseudotropheus saulosi.

LFSs seem to switch fish and labels quite a lot.


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

He is actually about 2- 2-1/2" at the moment...big enough to show colors I would think...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

21/2" many Mbuna are not fully coloured (Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) are one of these) but yep not a coloured saulosi as many would be bright yellow at this size, a few of the dom males in the change.
Real cute photo of this here.









But then in bad conditions of many a LFS many can loose all colour, so who knows for sure yet.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Ngaras have white tails.

I can't tell if the dorsal stripe is white or yellow or if the fish is blackish or really deep blue

If the fish is more of a smokey grey black color it could possibly be a :
Pseudotropheus Acei " Itungi"









Or if the body is more a purple, could be a Luwala variant.








Although it's not 100% certain, that's my guess


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks better than my guess.  

All the best James


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd go with the Itungi myself. I have the Ngara and they do look like your fish, except the tails are white


----------

